# Stella and Chewy feeders - FYI



## unicorn1098 (Oct 3, 2017)

I started following them on facebook a few weeks ago and noticed that they release a ton of manufacturers coupons! This week I've gotten $5 off freeze dried patties, $5 off kibble, and $3 off toppers just from their sponsored posts in my newsfeed. You just print and take to the pet store. Their food can be expensive but absolutely worth it in my opinion so I just wanted to share with you all incase you hadn't seen the coupons.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks. Am thinking of trying it on my foster, Lucky. I think he's itchy after eating his Fromm kibble...I think it might be the chicken. So looking for options.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Thanks. Am thinking of trying it on my foster, Lucky. I think he's itchy after eating his Fromm kibble...I think it might be the chicken. So looking for options.


Sue we use S & C absolutely lamb patties---no chicken & also for the kibble (we use 1/8 cup in the AM) Fromms kibble-- Hasenduckenpfeffer -- both w/out chicken or chicken by-products.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Awesome thank you, I need to get some tomorrow


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*I have a question --*



unicorn1098 said:


> I started following them on facebook a few weeks ago and noticed that they release a ton of manufacturers coupons! This week I've gotten $5 off freeze dried patties, $5 off kibble, and $3 off toppers just from their sponsored posts in my newsfeed. You just print and take to the pet store. Their food can be expensive but absolutely worth it in my opinion so I just wanted to share with you all incase you hadn't seen the coupons.



I have a question. Thanks for letting us know! I use 4 flavors of Stella & Chewy's freeze dried raw patties. Can I just ask you a little more about how to go about getting the coupons if you don't mind? I am facebook challenged {meaning I don't have a facebook account}. Do I need a facebook account to get the coupons? What do I have to do? --Thanks!


----------

